# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Ищу cf файл последнего релиза конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация"

## Solo_Way

Всем привет! Прошу скинуть ссылку на скачивание  cf файла "1с Комплексная автоматизация" 2.5.7.324. Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## GTA33

> Всем привет! Прошу скинуть ссылку на скачивание  cf файла "1с Комплексная автоматизация" 2.5.7.324. Заранее огромное спасибо!


https://turboobit.com/n7prsps2hh5q.html
лежит на ветке https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...КИ!/page438

----------

Solo_Way (11.02.2022)

----------


## Solo_Way

Спасибо большущее за ссылку!!!

----------

